# 400-year-old King James Bible found in English church



## Berean (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazing that it had been left untouched all this time.



> The edition that had been sitting on a ledge in the pretty Anglican church in Wiltshire, central England for the past 150 years, barely touched and much less read, is one of only a handful that still exists.



400-year-old King James Bible found in English church | Reuters


----------



## sastark (Mar 31, 2011)

Berean said:


> barely touched and much less read,




How many Bibles in American households suffer the same fate?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe that the Bidenharn Museum in Monore, LA has a copy with the same type in it.


----------



## Micah Everett (Mar 31, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I believe that the Bidenharn Museum in Monore, LA has a copy with the same type in i



Or, the Biedenharn Museum in Monroe, LA. 

Thanks for the reminder--I've lived here six years and have only been to the museum to play concerts (of which they host quite a few). I always tell myself that I'm going to go to see the Bibles, and then forget about it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cool. I have posted this before, but we also have one (printed in 1636, with normal type) and found it on a side street antique market in Tianjin, China. It cost us $250USD and is presently in a bank box in Tecumseh, OK. Very cool stuff. (We don't read that one either.)


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 31, 2011)

Micah Everett said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the Bidenharn Museum in Monore, LA has a copy with the same type in i
> ...


 
You know, that is what I get for trying to type that name while taking medicine! 

It is a great museum: the history of Coca-Cola, a fine home decorated by a world known operatic singer (with a pre-war Steinway which my lovely daughter was able to play), incredible gardens, and a Bible museum. . . and somehow it all flows together.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2011)

Reminds me of the story of Josiah...


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 31, 2011)

well, like Josiah without any evidence of the tearing of clothes and grief of neglecting God's Word for so long....


----------

